# UK Newspapers



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Will I be able to purchase UK nespapers in the Castro Marim / Vila Real region ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but in Portugal generally a day behind and the Spanish printed editions, all online though


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Most newspapers are on-line.

Also, if you are able to get an actual paper they will cost quite a bit (for old news)!


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*Newspapers*

They are expensive, but they are not a day old! That changed years ago!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends where you are in Portugal, the only place I can get same day papers are at airports and they come in from UK


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

They are definitely same day all over the Algarve.


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Does not need to be the same day and it would need to be a paper copy as I don't have internet access.


----------

